# SA Kilkenny seafood chowder



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Guys, A trip to the birth country last year during winter reminded me of this tasty dish. I encourage you to try. 
1.2L of fish stock
50g butter
Onion
1 each leek and carrot and celery finely chopped
3 med spuds finely chopped
280mls milk
175 mls cream
60g flour
Bunch of parsley or dill
Salt n pepper
Fish- whatever u like but some smoked fish like tommy or salmon trout is really good and a range of what ever u catch.

How.... melt butter add all vegs and cook on med heat till soft. Stir in flour, reduce heat to low for 1 min. Add stock and season to taste. Bring to boil and immediately reduce to simmer for 15mins. Add your selection of fish and simmer for 8mins. Nearly there.... stir in milk,cream and dill or parsley on very low heat. Ready to serve.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

It's good. Very similar to our family recipe for New England clam chowder.

If I may be so bold, I substituted 1/4lb (100g or so) bacon cut into match sticks and rendered, for the butter in the roux.
I took the crunchy bacon out and then continued per the recipe, adding the bacon back in at the end. I couldn't do the dill. Went w fresh broad leaf parsley.

PS 60g of flour means nothing to me. I understand mls, and grams to lbs, but grams to cups/tbs doesn't compute.
Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

I tasted the clam chowder last year while in SF? It is good


----------

